# Leistungsberechnung einer wakü



## Jacke (28. Juni 2011)

*Leistungsberechnung einer wakü*

Hallo ich habe da mal eine frage. Man kann ja mit dem Aquaero die Leistung berechnen dabei handelt es sich ja um die momentan abgegebene leistung der Hardware die sich zusammensetzt aus Durchfluss und den Wassetemp vor und nach dem radi. (Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe).
Meine Frage was wäre wenn, mann die Luft temp vor und nach dem Radi nimmt bekommt man dann die abgegebene Leistung der Wakü also Kühlleistung? Klar wenn das so seien sollte wäre das ja nur ein höchst ungenauer Wert. Oder gibt es eine andere Methode die Kühlleistung einer wakü zu berechnen.
PS Korrektieren an dieser Frag werden gerne angenommen


----------



## SonicNoize (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsberechnung einer wakü*

Bitte, Frage grob korrigiert *fg*


Jacke schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe da mal eine Frage. Man kann ja mit dem Aquaero die Leistung berechnen. Dabei handelt es sich ja um die momentan abgegebene leistung der Hardware, die sich zusammensetzt aus Durchfluss und den Wassetemp vor und nach dem radi. (Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe).
> Meine Frage: was wäre wenn, mann die Luft temp vor und nach dem Radi nimmt, bekommt man dann die abgegebene Leistung der Wakü also Kühlleistung? Klar wenn das so seien sollte wäre das ja nur ein höchst ungenauer Wert. Oder gibt es eine andere Methode die Kühlleistung einer wakü zu berechnen.
> PS Korrekturen an dieser Frage werden gerne angenommen



Du kannst die Lufttemp vorher und nachher messen sowie die Luftmenge, die durch den Radiator strömt. Diese Messungen sind aber, wenn sie präzise sein sollen, viel zu teuer. Eine Messung, von der du nicht weißt, wie genau sie ist, bringt dir gar nichts.

Kühlleistung in diesem Sinne gibts eigentlich gar nicht. Bei einer Klimaanlage wird in einer gewissen Zeit eine Menge an Wärme gepumpt, das kann man als Leistung bezeichnen.

Nehmen wir an, dass dein PC z.B. beim Benchmark auf Vollast läuft, dann geben alle Komponenten eine Wärmeenergie ab, die ziemlich nahe an der liegt, die der PC an Leistungsaufnahme hat. Irgendwann wird sich deine Kühlwassertemperatur auf einen festen Wert einstellen, dann wird der Kreislauf nicht weiter aufgeheizt und die gesamte aufgenommene Wärmeenergie aus den Komponenten wird an die Umgebungsluft abgegeben.

Man könnte ein Maß einführen, das angibt, bei welcher Wärmeleistung (Aufgenommene Leistung des PCs) sich welche Wassertemperatur einstellt.


----------



## Jacke (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsberechnung einer wakü*

Ja grob korrigiert trifft es wohl am ehesten.
Habe mich zunächst gewundert wie wenig Fehler, beim zweiten Blick habe ich aber gesehen wie viele Fehler noch vorhanden sind.
Nun ja Messung ließe sich durchführen. Volumenstrom aufnehmen Temperaturen messen und Fehler mit Fehlerfortpflanzungsgesetz berechnen. Mal die Formeln Googlen


----------



## Cuddleman (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsberechnung einer wakü*

Du weißt sicherlich welche Leistung deine Komponenten maximal brauchen z.B. CPU 125W aber TDP, also eigentlich etwas mehr.
Deine Grafikkarte verheizt z.B. 250W, sind also grob zusammen 400W.

Nimm deine Wakü bau den Kreislauf ordentlich zusammen. stell einen Kochtopf mit Wasser auf die Herdplatte und steck die Schläuche ohne CPU+Graka-Kühler hinein.

Nimm im kalten Zustand deine Wakü in Betrieb und miß die Temp im Kochtopf und Regulier die Kühler des Radiators auf ein Minimum. Am besten durch eine Lüfterregelung mit Drehzahlanzeige.

Nun schalte die Herdplatte an und bring diese soweit auf Temperatur wie du es haben willst.

Regulier die Radiator-Lüfterdrehzahl so das du so nach und nach eine erträglich Dauertemperatur im Wasser erreichst die noch genügend Temperaturdifferenz für CPU+Graka zu deren Kühlung bereit hält.

Durch kurze Meßintervalle und der Drehzahlregulierung kannst du dir ein Diagramm erarbeiten mit dem du relativ genaue Ergebnisse erhälst.

Damit findest du allerdings nur das Leistungsvermögen, sowie die Lautstärke des Radiators in Kombination mit den verwendeten Lüftern, Schlächen und der Pumpe heraus.

Cpu+Graka-Kühler haben im gesamt System jedoch noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden (Durchflußwiderstand), ab da wird's ein wenig komplizierter.

Es ist nicht jedermans Sache sich mit heizungstypischen Formeln auseinander zu setzen, da hilft nur noch experimentieren und vergleichen, sowie ein bischen Arbeit zu investieren.


----------



## Jacke (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsberechnung einer wakü*

Berechnen Reizt mich schon. Ich hänge nur bei deiner Beschreibung. ich hätte damit angefangen K zu bestimmen indem ich wasser mit einer bekannten temperatur in den Kreislauf hinzufüge und warte bis sich die temperatur auf zimmer temperatur eingependelt hat. Dann mithilfe des Extrapolationsverfahren T1 und Tm ermitteln und nun K ausrechenen mit 
K=c*(m2*((T2-Tm)/(Tm-T1))-m1)
So nach dieser Stelle hänge ich nun musste ich die leistung des Systems berechnen unter berücksichtigung der Kontaktfläche habe bis jetzt aber noch nichts gefunden. Oder renne ich in die verkehrte richtung


----------



## Cuddleman (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsberechnung einer wakü*

Du kannst mit einer konstanten Temperatur anfangen, das ist schon richtig, das verlangt vom System aber auch eine konstante Förderung des betreffenden Medium, wie Luft und Wasser.

Dein System soll doch sicherlich optimal eingestellt sein, wenn es unter Vollast ist. Wenn nicht mehr so hohe Anforderungen erforderlich sind müßte man z.B. passend zu den MB-Regelverhalten, alles erneut berechnen. 

Deshalb macht die Experimentiervariante viel mehr Sinn, da ja jede Veränderung am Kühlsystem sich auch entsprechend auswirkt.

Genau in diesem Fall wirst du wohl eher keine Berechnungen im Detail finden, sondern mußt dir diese selber erarbeiten!


----------



## Jacke (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsberechnung einer wakü*

eigentlich ging es mir nur um die Maximal mögliche Kühlleistung mit maximaler leistung also Lüfter und Pumpe auf 100%. Einfach nur so aus Interesse.die Optimale Regelung kann man ja, je nachdem Welchen Regler man verwendet, auf bessere und einfacheren Wegen berechnen. Z.b Regelungstechnik PID Regler


----------



## Cuddleman (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsberechnung einer wakü*

Dann mach es doch so, berechne dir das ganze und miß einfach nach, um eine Bestätigung deiner Berechnungen zu haben.

Interessant wird es, wenn du dann noch einen ordentlichen Thread hier erstellst und uns an deinen Ergebnissen teilhaben lässt.

Bedenke, man wird dich danach löchern und deinen Artikel auseinander nehmen und versuchen alles zu widerlegen, anstatt daraus Lehren zu ziehen und Anregungen zu geben, wie fast überall in den Foren!


----------



## Jacke (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsberechnung einer wakü*

Aber wohl erst im neuen Semester muss zu viel für die momentanen klausuren lernen also verschieben wir es auf das WIntersemester. Habe gedacht es hätte mal jemand was ähnliches gemacht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsberechnung einer wakü*



Jacke schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe da mal eine frage. Man kann ja mit dem Aquaero die Leistung berechnen dabei handelt es sich ja um die momentan abgegebene leistung der Hardware die sich zusammensetzt aus Durchfluss und den Wassetemp vor und nach dem radi. (Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe).
> Meine Frage was wäre wenn, mann die Luft temp vor und nach dem Radi nimmt bekommt man dann die abgegebene Leistung der Wakü also Kühlleistung? Klar wenn das so seien sollte wäre das ja nur ein höchst ungenauer Wert. Oder gibt es eine andere Methode die Kühlleistung einer wakü zu berechnen.
> PS Korrektieren an dieser Frag werden gerne angenommen


 
Du kannst theoretisch die transportierte Wärmemenge aus den Wassertemperaturen vor/hinter dem Radiator und dem Durchfluss berechnen (einige Oberklasse-Lüftersteuerungen bieten das auch als Funktion), aber in der Praxis sind die Temperaturunterschiede im Vergleich zur Messungenauigkeit der Sensoren recht hoch und auch die Durchflussmesser arbeiten nicht fehlerfrei -> Dieser Wert ist stark fehlerbehaftet.
Eine Messung anhand der bewegten Luft scheitert schon allein daran, dass du widerstandsfrei kaum die Luftmenge messen kannst, die Lufttemperaturen sich noch weniger unterscheiden dürften (und ggf. nichtmal homogen über den Radiator verteilt sind) und daran, dass du auch die Luftfeuchte berücksichtigen müsstest.

Um das ganze in Bezug zur von der Hardware abgegebenen Leistung zu betrachten, müsste man außerdem noch wissen, wieviel davon überhaupt in der Wakü landet. Bei nem RAM-Riegel, der von beiden Seiten umfasst wird, sicherlich fast alles, aber z.B. meine GPU-Spannungswandler heizen die Platinenrückseite durchaus bis auf 80 °C hoch, da wird dann auch einiges an Wärme über die Luft im Gehäuse abgeführt.


----------



## L-man (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsberechnung einer wakü*

Laut meinem Prof in Thermodynamik gibt es für soclhe Berechnungen nur näherungsweise Lösungen. Die Betrachtungen der verschiedenen Grenzschichten der Luftströmung ist höchstkomplex und wird heutzutage mit Coumputersimulationen berechnet. Wenn man einen Wasser-Wasser Wärmetauscher hätte wäre es ne Ecke leichter aber mit normalen Mitteln immer noch sehr ungenau. Mal ganz davon abgesehen was die Sensoren kosten würden die hinreichend genau sind.


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsberechnung einer wakü*

Das prob ist einfach das du das nie 100%ig ausrechnen kannst und testen wird auch sehr schwer.

Du müsstest wie oben geschrieben dem Wasser eine gleichbleibende Wärmeenergie durchgehend hinzuführen und immer steigern bis die Temperatur nicht mehr gleich bleibt und theoritisch ins Unendliche steigen würde 
(klar bei Wasser ist etwas über 100 Grad schluss aber vorher geht was anderes kaputt wie Pumpe/Schlauch). 
zB. 400Watt ändert sich die Temp selbst nach 24Std oder weit länger nicht mehr, bei 401Watt steigt sie alle 24Std um 0,1Grad also ist das Maximale erreicht.

Wobei das heist nicht das du wirklich das Maximale hast, das ist dann nur das maximale in dieser Konfiguration, jede Änderung am Aufbau kann sich positive oder negative auswirken.

Viele Radiatoren erhöhen ihr Kühlleistung selbst bei Lüftern über 2000U/min noch ergo könntest du da noch mehr raushohlen bis die Grenze da ist wo mehr Luftstrom am Radiator nix mehr bringt.

Wie gesagt ein haufen Faktoren.


----------



## Malkolm (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsberechnung einer wakü*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Du müsstest wie oben geschrieben dem Wasser eine gleichbleibende Wärmeenergie durchgehend hinzuführen und immer steigern bis die Temperatur nicht mehr gleich bleibt und theoritisch in Unendliche steigen würde


 
Wieso sollte eine endlichen Wärmemenge eine unendliche Temperaturdifferenz induzieren?


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leistungsberechnung einer wakü*

Siehst du hier eine genaue Angabe? 
Das war ne Allgemeinäußerung denn wenn die theoritisch zugeführte Wärmeenergie "unendlich" groß wäre würde das Kühlmittel bei zu schwacher Auslegung "unendlich" heiß werden was natürlich nicht möglich ist da nix unendlich heiß werden kann und man unendliche Hitze nie kühlen könnte aber das ist der Unterschied von Theorie zur Praxis.
Ist das gleiche wie wenn man berechnet wieviel Leistung man bräuchte um einen Körper alla Enterprise auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen, das Ergebnis ist reine Theorie und wird zumindest nach der heutigen Technik nie möglich sein.
Es wird natürlich so Warm wie das zu kühlende Teil heiß werden kann bei maximallast ohne oder mit sehr schlechter Kühlung, bei ner GPU wenn die Kühlung zu schwach ist sind über 100° möglich also würde das Wasser kochen aber vorher geht die Pumpe oder was anderes kaputt.


----------

